

The New iPad mini - Photo gallery in the Dock+ - dwurtz
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.494043917295457.100711884.485785358121313&type=1&l=deef9fdf5c

======
dwurtz
What do you guys think?

~~~
rdl
I absolutely want one or two. Pretty expensive, though. (just pledged)

